# Lowrider Magazine Show San Bernardino - 2008



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are the pics on the Lowrider Magazine Show at San Berdardino 2008 , it was a very cool show lots of bikes and cars , and , yes Rollerz Only showed up very strong , with 21 bikes :biggrin: , I'm not sure how many bikes placed (Rollerz Only) I know TonyO placed 6 of his bikes Taco placed 1st in Rad , Hulk bike won , Lunch Money placed , a few more , and my bike , Twisted Habit took 1st in semi & Outstanding Murals and Outstanding Murals , any ways .......... on with the pics , I got most of them , but not all of them .... it was very hot !!!! the first few pics are Rollerz Only Bikes


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM IS THAT ALL OF THE ONES YOU TOOK  BUT CONGRATS THOUGH


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: LocoSoCal, JUSTDEEZ, AZ WAR CHIEF, socios b.c. prez, show-bound, FREAKYTALES, WestTexas_lowlow, BAYTOWNSLC, MR.559, twstowine2, ke miras


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay that is it for the bikes , I will post the cars in the "Shows and Events" page , and the Rollerz Only pics in the "Rollerz Only" topic , I need to get some rest for now , very tired .........


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: one more , what can I say , I had to :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2008, 10:37 PM~10409571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell my wife


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werdizles psot more pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i seriously wonder why our shows down here don't have women like that  :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10414830
> *i seriously wonder why our shows down here don't have women like that  :dunno:
> *


they are all pregnant already :twak:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

giggity giggity giggity :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

that chick in the gold ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gross!

wtf the Gorda on the left :barf:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10416240
> *that chick in the gold ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gross!
> 
> wtf the Gorda on the left :barf:
> *


lmfao


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^ A HAHAHA thay are


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 08:40 PM~10416240
> *that chick in the gold ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gross!
> 
> wtf the Gorda on the left :barf:
> *


 :uh: this fool


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I want to be the pole!!!

that one looks like my MAMITA!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

the one on the left won , she did have a BIG ass , but the one on the right WOW she is fine !!!!!! number 4


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

let see if she can get her ass around MY pole


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

she should of won , she is fine !!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2008, 08:47 PM~10416303
> *the one on the left won , she did have a BIG ass , but the one on the right WOW she is fine !!!!!! number 4
> *


that big ol panocita took it....i would have put my monies on 4!!

for reals i would been asking homegurl where she strips!! the one on the pole! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2008, 08:48 PM~10416320
> *she should of won , she is fine !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


she was looking right at you!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://i30.tinypic.com/13z6g5l.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 14 2008, 10:49 PM~10417630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS PICKS!!

THAT GREEN ONE LOOK LIKE A REPLICA OF THE MODEL BIKE...OG ABEL ONE!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 14 2008, 10:43 PM~10417559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DID THIS BAD BOY PLACE?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2008, 08:06 AM~10409370
> *Here are the pics on the Lowrider Magazine Show at San Berdardino 2008 , it was a very cool show lots of bikes and cars , and , yes Rollerz Only showed up very strong , with 21 bikes  :biggrin: , I'm not sure how many bikes placed (Rollerz Only) I know TonyO placed 6 of his bikes Taco placed 1st in Rad , Hulk bike won , Lunch Money placed , a few more , and my bike , Twisted Habit took 1st in semi & Outstanding Murals and Outstanding  Murals , any ways .......... on with the pics , I got most of them , but not all of them .... it was very hot !!!! the first few pics are Rollerz Only Bikes
> *


Yo what up bro it was great hanging out with you I'm glad you are diggin the club and what we're all about.  

Here's a list of the awards we won that I know of:

TonyO:

1st 16" Rad (Original Tombstone)
1st 12" Lil Devil
1st 20" Original
2nd and 3rd 16" Original
3rd 12"

Lunch Money:
1st Full Trike
Best of show Trike
Best Plating
Best Engraving
Congrats to the new owner Oldham he's probably still on the long 27 hour drive back to Chi Town right now. 

Chuy: 2nd Full Trike

Taco 1st 20" Rad

We had two other trikes I dont know if they placed they were in street and mild trike I believe

Hulk Bike: 2nd Full 2nd Best of Show Congrats Indio123 :thumbsup:

Congrats to all the RO that showed and everyone else that was there :thumbsup:

As far as the other winners here's what I know:

Sweet N Sour Best Bike, 1st 20" Full
Raider Nation 3rd Full , 3rd Best in Show

Mexica trike 1st Rad trike, 2nd Best in Show Trike

Dragon Wars (new frame from Legions/Artistics) 2nd 20" Rad

I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 15 2008, 01:53 PM~10417662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really liking this photo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:03 PM~10417756
> *Yo what up bro it was great hanging out with you I'm glad you are diggin the club and what we're all about.
> 
> Here's a list of the awards we won that I know of:
> ...


WHERE THE BROOMS OUT!!! SWEEPING THE AWARDS UP!

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PLACED!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 07:10 AM~10417822
> *WHERE THE BROOMS OUT!!! SWEEPING THE AWARDS UP!
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PLACED!!!
> *


Not to leave him out but LoCoSoCal walked away with 1st 20" Semi, Best Paint, and Best Murals :thumbsup:

Great show, nothing major until Denver July 29th, Portland Aug 3rd, then Vegas Oct 12th and anything inbetween so good luck to you guys on the rest of the tour stops :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think Mexica deserved Best of Show Trike, he got robbed


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just looked at the pics again, yep, homeboy Mexica got robbed bigtime!!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

True. All it is, is the rear suspension.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 06:56 AM~10419894
> *just looked at the pics again, yep, homeboy Mexica got robbed bigtime!!
> *



:0 TRUE, TRUE. That boy did get robbed


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 12:05 AM~10419239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Apr 15 2008, 04:54 PM~10419885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why be hatin? Lunch Money beat him on murals, accessories, display, upholstry...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Mexica takes it in body mods, pinstriping, engraving, parts, accessories, rims


can't tell about plating but he does have chome/gold

not hating tony, just being honest

compare the handlebars, forks, rims, and body mods. Mexica takes it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 07:35 AM~10420095
> *Mexica takes it in body mods, pinstriping, engraving, parts, accessories, rims
> can't tell about plating but he does have chome/gold
> 
> ...


IM NOT A HATER BUT I AGREE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

gotta agree on this one, hope he goes for title, should be some tuff competition then  

why did TonyO qualifie his old tombstone frame??? if he is going to re use that frame then why the fuck did he do a new frame last year :twak:


for the guys who took the pics, big thanks!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:36 PM~10418133
> *Not to leave him out but LoCoSoCal walked away with 1st 20" Semi, Best Paint, and Best Murals :thumbsup:
> 
> Great show, nothing major until Denver July 29th, Portland Aug 3rd, then Vegas Oct 12th and anything inbetween so good luck to you guys on the rest of the tour stops :wave:
> *


he did a good jobby job too...

best mural i agree, i belive there where other bikes that have more ellaborate paint...maybe the combined score with the murals or something...overall well executed


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

I know lunch money's display kills that other one, that could have been the deciding factor.....guess we will never know


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

SO Taco won best of show too?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 15 2008, 08:59 AM~10419906
> *True.  All it is, is the rear suspension.
> 
> 
> ...


well if thats ALL it is, then BEAT IT!!!!!!


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 15 2008, 10:00 AM~10420246
> *I know lunch money's display kills that other one, that could have been the deciding factor.....guess we will never know
> *


meh, neither one of the displays are all that great...one has a turntable with upholstery but no barriers, the other has barriers with upholstery but is just sitting on stands with mirrors underneath it.

im sure the judges did the best they could though...its two really good trikes, and comparing the two isn't easy...maybe the sun was shinin when lunch money was being judged and not when mexica was bein judged...who knows...on a different day it could have been a different outcome...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 15 2008, 10:00 AM~10420246
> *I know lunch money's display kills that other one, that could have been the deciding factor.....guess we will never know
> *


LM got two pumps,,fiber enclosre w/lift, sounds, painted custom fenders better display....more points for sure...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10417662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE NICE PIC OF MY SONS BIKE AND THE PEDAL CAR IN OUR CLUB. I FORGOT MY CAMERA AND NOW I CAN JUST SAFE THESE. THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 15 2008, 07:00 AM~10420246
> *I know lunch money's display kills that other one, that could have been the deciding factor.....guess we will never know
> *


 NO murals....he has NO audio video...beat him on hydro's....most of my shit is engraved BOTH SIDES..he has stock store bought fenders...small display...BUT THAT FRAME IS SICK  

thanks for all the support HAHAHAAHA from people that havnt won SHIIIIIT


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, his fenders are cut up, definitely not straight from the store...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 05:35 PM~10420095
> *Mexica takes it in body mods, pinstriping, engraving, parts, accessories, rims
> can't tell about plating but he does have chome/gold
> 
> ...


 :uh: Look again man Mexica's engraving is OK but its not full front and back and quality come on bro its hard to beat Hernan's quality engraving I mean Lunch Money took Best Engraving and plating so there you go Mexica is blown out the water right there.

I have to disagree wtih you the only thing Mexica has on Lunch Money is BodyMods. Other than that Lunch money has every other category plus he has audio/video.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 15 2008, 05:42 PM~10420125
> *gotta agree on this one, hope he goes for title, should be some tuff competition then
> 
> why did TonyO qualifie his old tombstone frame??? if he is going to re use that frame then why the fuck did he do a new frame last year :twak:
> ...


Why worry about what I'm doing? I brought it out because the new frame is still being worked on :uh:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

we need the score sheet to figure this one out!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 15 2008, 07:32 PM~10420840
> *we need the score sheet to figure this one out!!!
> *


Not necessary its clear to see the true winner brotha.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

any more pics..very nice


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Was it me or were the security guys during roll in on Saturday just a bunch of assholes?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 AM~10420287
> *NO murals....he has NO audio video...beat him on hydro's....most of my shit is engraved BOTH SIDES..he has stock store bought fenders...small display...BUT THAT FRAME IS SICK
> 
> thanks for all the support HAHAHAAHA from people that havnt won SHIIIIIT
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 10:07 AM~10421080
> *Was it me or were the security guys during roll in on  Saturday just a bunch of assholes?
> *


nah nah, dey waz just hatin!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2008, 10:11 AM~10421117
> *nah nah, dey waz just hatin!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2008, 08:11 PM~10421117
> *nah nah, dey waz just hatin!!!!
> *


I'm serious they were tryin to push their weight around ya know bunch of assholes. a few of them are cool but most think they have authority, damn rent a cops :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 08:04 AM~10420269
> *LM got two pumps,,fiber enclosre w/lift, sounds, painted custom fenders better display....more points for sure...
> *


I agree !!! MEXICA looked nice , it's all new , like a new car .... but LM gots more stuff on it .....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 07:51 AM~10420179
> *he did a good jobby job too...
> 
> best mural i agree, i belive there where other bikes that have more ellaborate paint...maybe the combined score with the murals or something...overall well executed
> *


I agree ..... but my paint is clean as hell ..... looks new ... you have to see it in person , but yes there might of been better paints ......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 15 2008, 12:48 PM~10421390
> *I agree ..... but my paint is clean as hell ..... looks new ... you have to see it in person , but yes there might of been better paints ......
> *


good job..glad you found a home were you feel confy with!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup TonyO :cheesy: , glad you and Tuna made it home safe :biggrin: , so Rollerz took how many awards total ?!?!?!? damn ALOT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 10:49 AM~10421397
> *good job..glad you found a home were you feel confy with!
> *


you can say that again :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 15 2008, 10:50 AM~10421402
> *Sup TonyO  :cheesy: , glead you and Tuna made it home safe  :biggrin: , so Rollerz took how many awards total ?!?!?!? damn ALOT
> *


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 15 2008, 07:13 AM~10419971
> *:0  TRUE, TRUE. That boy did get robbed
> *


 uffin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 15 2008, 06:13 AM~10419971
> *:0  TRUE, TRUE. That boy did get robbed
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

lol!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 15 2008, 08:50 PM~10421402
> *Sup TonyO  :cheesy: , glad you and Tuna made it home safe  :biggrin: , so Rollerz took how many awards total ?!?!?!? damn ALOT
> *


For bikes RO took about 15 awards :dunno: For cars there's too many to count :around:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

LM 
more points
more points 
more points 
more points


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 15 2008, 12:58 PM~10422305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Apr 15 2008, 11:04 PM~10422337
> *LM
> more points
> more points
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 09:28 AM~10420818
> *:uh: Look again man Mexica's engraving is OK but its not full front and back and quality come on bro its hard to beat Hernan's quality engraving I mean Lunch Money took Best Engraving and plating so there you go Mexica is blown out the water right there.
> 
> I have to disagree wtih you the only thing Mexica has on Lunch Money is BodyMods.  Other than that Lunch money has every other category plus he has audio/video.
> *


Both trikes are clean Lm won because he played by the rule book and made sure he had a point for every category.. every category counts even that second dummy light or detail counts good show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 16 2008, 01:52 AM~10423469
> *Both trikes are clean Lm won because he played by the rule book and made sure he had a point for every category.. every category counts even that  second dummy light or  detail counts good show
> *


Yep yep see thats cuz you know whats up.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Apr 16 2008, 06:11 AM~10425521
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hope you made it back save brotha it was nice meetin you at the show.


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 08:18 PM~10425594
> *Hope you made it back save brotha it was nice meetin you at the show.
> *


JUST GOT BACK , NICE MEETING U TONY THANKS FOR THE ENTRY !!


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

TACO THANKS FOR HELPING SET UP BRO ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Apr 16 2008, 06:18 AM~10425599
> *JUST GOT BACK , NICE MEETING U TONY THANKS FOR THE ENTRY !!
> *


Word, i had enough of them :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks for the photos


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2008, 05:47 PM~10416303
> *the one on the left won , she did have a BIG ass , but the one on the right WOW she is fine !!!!!! number 4
> *


the one in zebra print bikini? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 10:28 AM~10420818
> *:uh: Look again man Mexica's engraving is OK but its not full front and back and quality come on bro its hard to beat Hernan's quality engraving I mean Lunch Money took Best Engraving and plating so there you go Mexica is blown out the water right there.
> 
> I have to disagree wtih you the only thing Mexica has on Lunch Money is BodyMods.  Other than that Lunch money has every other category plus he has audio/video.
> *


naw it has better parts too,it just looks cluttered


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mexica was very clean but it needs better engraving and plating so wot if da parts look cooler its the point that there not as clean as the other ones


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 10:07 AM~10421080
> *Was it me or were the security guys during roll in on  Saturday just a bunch of assholes?
> *



Yes they were a bunch of assholes. Well we don,t have to mess with them next year. I heard the show will not be there next year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Apr 18 2008, 05:45 PM~10445569
> *Yes they were a bunch of assholes. Well we don,t have to mess with them next year. I heard the show will not be there next year.
> *


Damn WTF? they're cutting back even more?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2008, 07:46 AM~10445582
> *Damn WTF?  they're cutting back even more?
> *



That is what I was told at the show. I think this lowrider tour thing is about done.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Apr 18 2008, 05:54 PM~10445627
> *That is what I was told at the show. I think this lowrider tour thing is about done.
> *


Damn WTF they gonna do shut down the magazine?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2008, 08:01 AM~10445655
> *Damn WTF they gonna do shut down the magazine?
> *



They just got smart and realized they can make more money by helping with all of these little shows everywhere. They make good money off of that . I sucks for us but good for them.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I hope they still have a Super Show at least.

If not the Titles are gone forever.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Apr 18 2008, 06:06 PM~10445702
> *They just got smart and realized they can make more money by helping with all of these little shows everywhere. They make good money off of that . I sucks for us but good for them.
> *


you mean now THEY will be sponsors themselves of stuff like the Phearless shows and Goldrush tour and all that so they're piggybacking off other peoples shows?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2008, 08:14 AM~10445759
> *you mean now THEY will be sponsors themselves of stuff like the Phearless shows and Goldrush tour and all that so they're piggybacking off other peoples shows?
> *



Haven't you seen all the shows they are adding in between the lowrider shows?? My friend in N.M. Was going to have lowrider help with his show and of was $30000 for 2 judges and the truck. Pretty good profit.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 18 2008, 08:07 AM~10445712
> *I hope they still have a Super Show at least.
> 
> If not the Titles are gone forever.
> *


Me too!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TO SANCTION SHOWS IS THE BEST WAY TO DO IT.

YOU CAN HAVE A FEW LIKE THEY HAVE NOW AND IN OTHER STATES JUST SEND JUDGES TO DO THE WORK.

I ASKED ABOUT IT AND THEY TOLD ME THE SANCTION FEE IS 15K AND YOU HAVE TO PLAY THE DRIVE OF THE TRUCK AND THE JUDGE COSTS.

IT IS SMARTER AND A GOOD WAY TO GET REPRESENTATION ACROSS THE COUNTRY WITHOUT ALL THE COSTS.

THIS WAY THEY CAN HOLD 5-8 SHOWS OF THEIR OWN AND LET PROMOTERS IN OTHER STATES SANCTION SHOWS SO THAT PEOPLE CAN QUALIFY AND STILL HAVE A SUPER SHOW FOR THE TITLES.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i talked to the driver of the truck in phoenix this year and he said they were apparently bought out again primedia doesnt own lowrider anymore. and he was telling me the same thing, i think the whole lowrider tour is going to eventually taper off to nothing


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 18 2008, 09:50 AM~10445996
> *i talked to the driver of the truck in phoenix this year and he said they were apparently bought out again primedia doesnt own lowrider anymore.  and he was telling me the same thing, i think the whole lowrider tour is going to eventually taper off to nothing
> *



IT WAS SOLD AT THE END OF LAST YEAR. NOT SURE WHO OWNS IT NOW BUT IT ISN'T PRIMEDIA.

THE SMART THING TO DO IS TO SANCTION SHOWS AND HAVE A FEW OF YOUR OWN. 

THIS WILL CUT DOWN COST AND ALLOW MORE REPRESENTATION ACROSS THE COUNTRY TO QUALIFY FOR THE SUPER SHOW AND WILL ALLOW THE MAGAZINE TO COVER MORE EVENTS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Apr 18 2008, 06:29 PM~10445857
> *Haven't you seen all the shows they are adding in between the lowrider shows?? My friend in N.M. Was going to have lowrider help with his show and of was $30000 for 2 judges and the truck. Pretty good profit.
> *


Yeah that's crazy. I'm sure some people will say "fuk that I'll get my own judges" but they dont realize the crowds that the Lowrider name brings and the quality of the judging versus some punk nosed kid who can't even wipe his own ass let alone judge bikes at a show give a 20" Mild a win over a radical :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.......................................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10446109
> *IT WAS SOLD AT THE END OF LAST YEAR.  NOT SURE WHO OWNS IT NOW BUT IT ISN'T PRIMEDIA.
> 
> THE SMART THING TO DO IS TO SANCTION SHOWS AND HAVE A FEW OF YOUR OWN.
> ...


Yeah it was sold to some Chinese company wasn't it? That's kind of why the lowriderman logo has a new look to it :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Apr 18 2008, 07:45 AM~10445569
> *Yes they were a bunch of assholes. Well we don,t have to mess with them next year. I heard the show will not be there next year.
> *


?!?!???! no more shows ?!?!?!  :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 08:26 PM~10635131
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------

